# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  How to remove Bonjour Service

## Rene-gad

For MacOS developed works Bonjour Servicea at Windows too... But it cannot do the things which at MacOS can be done 
That ist why we suggest you to remove it asap
1. If you install Apple Software (e.g. iTunes/Quicktime) or update it, will Bonjour installed automatically with - without asking, if you would like to have it or not. 
In such case you could change to *Control Panel/Software* and remove Software named *Bonjour.*
2. Sometimes is this simple solution not possible. Than you'd like to do the next steps
Start/Run... (or Win-Key+R)write cmd +EnterKey
 Copy follow string as written


```
sc stop "Bonjour Service"
```

Press EnterKey
Service is stopped now.
Copy follow string as written
*

```
sc delete "Bonjour Service"
```

*
Press EnterKey
Now is this useless service removed.
2. Download LSP-fix, start the tool, mark  «I know what i`m doing…». 
In the down part of the program window you can see a file list. Mark the file  *mdnsnsp.dll* , move it to the right with the button ">>" , reboot your PC.
After reboot remove the map Program Files\Bonjour\
3 To remove Bonjour you could use a script for AVZ or AVPTool


```
begin
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 DeleteService('Bonjour Service');
 DeleteFile('%programfiles%\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe');
 DeleteFile('%programfiles%\bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll');
 DeleteFile('%programfiles%\Bonjour\ExplorerPlugin.dll');
 DelCLSID('{9999A076-A9E2-4C99-8A2B-632FC9429223}');
 RegKeyDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\Bonjour Service');
 RegKeyParamDel('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE','SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog\Application\Bonjour Service','EventMessageFile');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
ExecuteRepair(14);
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

----------

